
Bat bomb - reimertz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bat_bomb
======
philipkglass
If that was interesting to you, I recommend taking a look at Louis F. Fieser's
(yes, the Harvard chemistry professor) book "The Scientific Method: A Personal
Account of Unusual Projects in War and in Peace".

It has a first-hand account of Bat Bomb testing, as well as accounts of
developing more effective weapons of World War II.

[http://library.sciencemadness.org/library/books/the_scientif...](http://library.sciencemadness.org/library/books/the_scientific_method.pdf)

------
phinnaeus
It's nice to imagine that the bats probably would have died instantly and
painlessly (although I'm sure they didn't enjoy having the bomb, timer, and
detonator attached to their bodies).

~~~
King-Aaron
> Lovell also mentioned that bats during testing were dropping to the ground
> like stones

I think it wouldn't have been a particularly pleasant experience for them
before that point, haha

------
fatjokes
> The bats incinerated the test range and roosted under a fuel tank.

Does that mean they survived? I'd really hate to think that they were
unwitting kamikaze bombers.

